# ISPconfig3 Subdomain anlegen



## jogy (31. März 2009)

Ich versuche den Punkt Subdomain anlegen zu verstehen:

1. Feld = Name der Subdomain - Beispiel = sub
2. Feld = Auswahl des Domainname - Beispiel = domain.de
3. Feld = Redirect Typ = no redirect / no flag / L / R / L,R 
4. Feld = Redirect Pfad = Pfad absolut oder als Beispiel: http://andere-domain.de erfolgen?

Wo finde ich hierzu eine Erläuterung was das 3. Feld bedeutet? 
Habe ich das mit dem 4. Feld richtig verstanden?
Nach Eingabe von sub.domain.de müßte doch eine Weiterleitung zu http://andere-domain.de erfolgen?

DANKE!


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Zu Feld 3 und 4:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------



## jogy (1. Apr. 2009)

Das ist ja alles sehr schön dokumentiert. Allerdings müßte doch ISPconfig eine .htaccess Datei im Subdomainverzeichnis anlegen. Das geschieht bei mir jedoch nicht. Wo finde ich denn den Eintrag, den ich im Webinterface als Redirectpfad angebe?


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

ISPConfig legt keine .htaccess im Subdomainverzeichnis an. das ist ja auch nicht nötig da die Rewrite Rules in der Konfiguration des vhost stehen.


----------



## jogy (1. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till!
Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe in der domain.vhost nachgesehen. Der Eintrag ist korrekt, der Redirect funktioniert aber nicht mehr. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass Subdomain Alias-Einträge (ServerAlias) nicht mehr vom System entfernt werden wenn Änderungen im Webinterface vorgenommen worden sind. Wie kann ich mich auf die fehlersuche begeben?
Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Stehen denn unbearbeitete Aufträge in der jobqueue?


----------



## jogy (1. Apr. 2009)

jobqueue ist leider leer...


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Naja, das ist ja schonmal gut, denn es bedeutet dass der Job ausgeführt wurde. Wenn der redirect dann auch noch korrekt im vhost steht liegt es nicht an ispconfig. was genau hast Du denn als redirect eingetragen?


----------



## jogy (2. Apr. 2009)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort!
Die Einträge der domain.vhost lauten:
-------snip
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^test.domainname.de [NC]
RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ http://www.test.de$1 [R]
-------snip

und sollen bewirken, dass die Subdomain auf eine externe Domain test.de umgeleitet wird. Denkfehler? Schlauchsteher? Komme leider nicht weiter...


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Du hast den / am Ende der Umleitungs-URL vergessen.


----------



## jogy (2. Apr. 2009)

Ok. / ist jetzt drin - leider ohne Erfolg. 

Allerdings wird ein ping auf die Subdomain mit einem "unknown host" quittiert. Normalerweise sollte doch ein ping auf "domain.de" und ping "sub.domain.de" die selbe Anwort haben, zumindest überhaupt eine Antwort haben, wenn auf eine externe, vorhandene Domain verwiesen wird.


----------



## jogy (2. Apr. 2009)

*Problem gelöst!*

Oh Herr schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel:

Ich verliess mich zu sehr auf den DNS-Wizard und war damit verlassen. Klar, wenn man eine Subdomain anlegen möchte, benötigt man auch den entsprechenden DNS Eintrag:



> Active	Type	Name	Data	Priority = A * 123.456.789.000 0


(Kreisch) Nix für ungut und besten Dank!


----------

